# Found a nugget!



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

When I picked up the lumber for the 5 Walnut plaques (just posted about those) I noticed a 'nugget' on the end of one board. So I cut that off and resawed it today and it's gorgeous! It ended up about 17" x 20" x 1/4" thick in its bookmatched and sanded to 220 form. Now I have to decide what to do with it... I have a few ideas but nothing concrete yet.

The boards were very straight except for right at the end on this particular one so I had to be careful resawing it.








Opened up to reveal the nugget - 








Lots of surfacing needed to get them equal and level - 








Glued - 








Bookmatched, sanded to 220 grit - 








More later when I figure out what I want to do with this - 
David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh my! Patience with that one! 

thats gonna be one of those "I've got the perfect" piece of wood for this


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> More later when I figure out what I want to do with this -
> David


send that handsome piece er scrap of wood to me...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow, that is just a beautiful piece of wood there Dave . This is what it's all about


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh man, that is really beautiful. It's one very good reason to have a good band saw and resaw blade.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

David that is awesome. I saw the picture of the halves on your CNC machine. Have you decided what your going to make yet? Please post some pictures when you have completed the project.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

David, that would look beautiful if you just put a plain frame around it


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

stunning.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

This just might be one of those occasions when you design a piece simply to show off this treasure. Good on you for recognizing the gem in the rough.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

David,

I work with Walnut all the time. This is one of the most beautiful patter I have seen. Be sure to post pictures of the completed project!

Frank


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Guys!

I've been setting a few of these aside over the last few months so I dug some out and resawed them last night. None quite as spectacular but awfully nice, definitely worth the effort to resaw. No idea on what I'll do with them at this point but the creative juices are flowing!

















David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent stash. Look forward to posts of the finished projects. The decision as to "which" project will be the toughest part.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

It's just amazing what you can find if you pay attention! That piece is gorgeous. I thought the same thing about framing it. Or a coffee table, or cabinet doors on an entertainment center...somewhere it will be seen and appreciated!


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

I think I would just build a picture frame and mount that masterpiece ~ beautiful.


----------

